# Junk food adverts



## sternchallis

Do we need junk food adverts from the US on every Forum page.

It is not exactly haute cuisine from any State.

Its bad enough Trump wanting to take over the NHS, without the Yanks pushing food that is unhealthy that will have you in the hospital with complications and making you overweight.

Trump was Overweight, Over egoed and Overhere.
Pity they didn't get Philip to organise the transport and a few tunnels.


----------



## Dartskipper

No junk food ads popping up in the forums I look at. Not even a Chinese commercial sailing vessel's ex cook peddling his recipes.


----------



## norm.h

No adverts here, but I use Adblock Plus - a Firefox Add-on.


----------



## Laurie Ridyard

The NHS could do with some US input ..... E.G. the CDC and the Truth about so called sex change.

ATB

Laurie


----------



## sternchallis

They disapeared over night. They were actually a post and full of graphics and every section I went to they appeared.
I use Chrome on my tablet and Firefox on the pc as that is the only one that would support Vista. Though to send attachments its rubbish, your limited to about 5Mb as opposed to 25 Mb that my iSP allows.


----------



## Foca

I have used Firefox for years and there are various add on you can use to cut out the crap...with Kaspersky Internet Security every thing seems to work ok


----------



## spongebob

Sternchallis , on my screen your post is accompanied by an advertisement for fresh oysters and Crayfish , hardly junk food but annoying if you are hungry at the time.

Bob


----------



## sternchallis

Bob, it wasn't one of the adverts by Google you get round the outside, but actualy a Post in way of an advert that appeared in all the sections. 

There was a dating site as a post a few weeks ago that was the same. Obviously the Moderators caught it overnight and removed it.


----------

